# Burton step on boot



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

N-Y said:


> Looking to buy the new Burton Step on system.... now its time to pick which boot to go with.... Photon(2 boa system) or Ruler (1 boa system).... spoke to someone at a retailer, they told me to go with the 2 boa system.... spoke to someone else at a Burton store in Canada, they recommended the 1 boa system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Always get 2 boas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

N-Y said:


> Looking to buy the new Burton Step on system.... now its time to pick which boot to go with.... Photon(2 boa system) or Ruler (1 boa system).... spoke to someone at a retailer, they told me to go with the 2 boa system.... spoke to someone else at a Burton store in Canada, they recommended the 1 boa system...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had a regular single boa boot before and it had a major fail, from the fact when u snowboard u lean forward meaning u put pressure on the top section of the boot causing the tension change from balanced all along the foot to a loose upper section and a lower super tight painful section. 

That's my personal experience and preference. Good luck and review them when in use!!! Very interesting product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

yoav said:


> Always get 2 boas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why?... I was told it might be too much and its more aggressive riders?


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

N-Y said:


> why?... I was told it might be too much and its more aggressive riders?




It's all personal preference, boots get loose and brake down, even if it will be stiff in the beginning I truly believe u will enjoy it more in the future. Again personal preference. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Good feedback.. thank you guys... if anybody else wants to chime in, please do so..... as far as review, I don't know if I will be the best reference, I'm still new to this sport.... but ill give my insight from a newbie perspective.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Judging from the regular photon, it shouldn't be too aggressive for anyone, but you could look at it from a need point of view, if you ride the slightest bit aggressive, go with the photon.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Btw if u r just starting out, I would save my money and go with a product that has already been proved and known to work properly especially when buying new boots and bindings (650$ together?) and not knowing it worth it or have any bugs in it. As a product designer and developer of products I would not be a Ginny pig, that is why I will never be the first in line to get the new iPhone ( what do u know, it opens up ... Or even update my iOS on my old iPhone...

So my advice is this. Get the best and most comfortable normal boots u can find regardless the brand, get good bindings that suits your riding style and in 2-3-4-5 years when this set is dead you will be able to get the step in, I promise in case it is good it will be better than 1st gen and cheaper as well!!! If it's a disaster Burton will scrap it by themselves and u will not suffer. 

Makes sense?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrichor (Oct 5, 2017)

Your current skill ability and favoured snowboarding discipline should have some influence on the outcome of boot choice. Not the easiest of decisions as there limited reviews online and with contradictions. 

I have spoken to 3 boarders for whom are very experienced boarders and have demoed both 'Step On' boots. My materialistic consumer side of the brain wanted the photon but the rational pragmatic said go for the Ruler after the advice I received. I would class myself as an intermediate close to advanced border but only get on the mountain twice a year. The remainder of the year is indoor snow venues practicing freestyle... and for these reasons I followed the advice and purchased the Ruler even though I preferred the aesthetics of the Photon. I really doubt the boots will get too supple to adversely effect my performance in a year of wear. If the 'Step On' is a success then come 2019 I may purchase the Photon or a new model addition.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Petrichor said:


> Your current skill ability and favoured snowboarding discipline should have some influence on the outcome of boot choice. Not the easiest of decisions as there limited reviews online and with contradictions.
> 
> I have spoken to 3 boarders for whom are very experienced boarders and have demoed both 'Step On' boots. My materialistic consumer side of the brain wanted the photon but the rational pragmatic said go for the Ruler after the advice I received. I would class myself as an intermediate close to advanced border but only get on the mountain twice a year. The remainder of the year is indoor snow venues practicing freestyle... and for these reasons I followed the advice and purchased the Ruler even though I preferred the aesthetics of the Photon. I really doubt the boots will get too supple to adversely effect my performance in a year of wear. If the 'Step On' is a success then come 2019 I may purchase the Photon or a new model addition.


what was the advice you received?... I feel you about the materialistic side... I'm not feeling the white line on the sole lol.. I wish it was all black like the photon lol


----------



## Jon Moore (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey man; I demoed the step on system last season in Quebec at Mount-Tremblant; both boots were relatively stiff as you are elimating the ankle strap so they have more support there. With that said; both boots are really a single boa as the dual boa acts as a ankle strap sort of speak. The Dual Boa system has one boa for the boot and the one that wraps over the ankle which can be loosened to give you more give in the ankle. I really liked the dual boa but didn't get to demo the single. If you were to go in on this system I would go with the dual BOA setup; I'd imagine it has more give than the ankle unless you are looking for a stiff setup. Better yet; try to demo the system if you can before you try to drop bones on something and end up hating it.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Jon Moore said:


> Hey man; I demoed the step on system last season in Quebec at Mount-Tremblant; both boots were relatively stiff as you are elimating the ankle strap so they have more support there. With that said; both boots are really a single boa as the dual boa acts as a ankle strap sort of speak. The Dual Boa system has one boa for the boot and the one that wraps over the ankle which can be loosened to give you more give in the ankle. I really liked the dual boa but didn't get to demo the single. If you were to go in on this system I would go with the dual BOA setup; I'd imagine it has more give than the ankle unless you are looking for a stiff setup. Better yet; try to demo the system if you can before you try to drop bones on something and end up hating it.


thanks for the info.... overall, how was your experience on the step on? did it feel great going down the hills?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

My two cents if I were in your position (new to the game with some money to spend):

Hold off on the step-ins until people start getting full seasons on them. Sounds like they're made well and will handle anything you might be doing, but I imagine there will be some things on which to improve that will come up in the first year or two of them being on the market.

Take said large amt of money and buy a solid pair of regular bindings (infinity options when it comes to solid "all mountain" bindings that will be beginner friendly with room to grow) and whatever boot fits you best. My main reason for this is the boots. Being new, chances are you don't have a go-to boot that you know your feet love. two options is quite the slim pickins. Go to a shop and try on everything available in your desired stiffness range which would likely be a soft/mid flex. Recommendations for these boots/bindings should be readily available with some searching on this forum. Also probably some good deals to be had if you're down to go with used (bindings only, I personally wouldn't buy used boots without knowing what I like).


Now...Take the money you save on that situation and put it towards lessons and/or a season pass if you're able to get up enough. IMO a few strong one on one lessons will serve you far better than a new binding system. A few years down the line, when you know what you like, Burton will be there with the step ins after a few years of trial and error. Also likely to have more/better boot options. ORRR, they will have flopped and you will have avoided them.

In the end, that's just me though.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

On the other hand, if you buy it now, you'll have a nice conversation starter.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Step-ons don't work well in powder. They ok on groomers but they don't work well if snow gets in them. That was the review from a guy at the local shop here that got to try them out for a whole weekend. Be warned.

Also I am boycotting Burton until they stop price gouging the customers. Union makes great bindings and DC makes great boots. FUCK BURTON!


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Step-ons don't work well in powder. They ok on groomers but they don't work well if snow gets in them. That was the review from a guy at the local shop here that got to try them out for a whole weekend. Be warned.


I had the opposite feedback from a friend that is a shop owner. He has tried them on several occasions. He also spent several consecutive days on them, with a couple of pow days. He told me he had no problems at all. I guess that like with any bindings, clearing the snow from the footbed and hiback before sliding in your boot is a good habit to have. Specially with these...


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> On the other hand, if you buy it now, you'll have a nice conversation starter.


I'm sold on the product... read as much reviews and watched as much videos about them, very positive stuff... I hated having to sit down each time to strap in... Burton is reputable company, I trust they wouldn't release something they don't believe in. I'll be passing on my thoughts from a newbie perspective.


----------



## N-Y (Jan 15, 2017)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I had the opposite feedback from a friend that is a shop owner. He has tried them on several occasions. He also spent several consecutive days on them, with a couple of pow days. He told me he had no problems at all. I guess that like with any bindings, clearing the snow from the footbed and hiback before sliding in your boot is a good habit to have. Specially with these...


from what I heard as long as your able to lock in from the heal, you'll be good to go... plus with all the pockets on the jackets, carrying a small tool to use when needed to clean isn't a big deal.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

A cautionary consideration...if riding in deep pow...like 24'+, tree wells and such; if you end up being upside down, in a bomb hole or even standing up/trying to get back in. You could be flicked off the planet...if in said tree well and have a hell of a time reaching up to that lever. Thus for myself and where I ride it would be a no go. But suppose you could drill a hole in the lever, run a cord through your pants...so you could pull it to release yourself :wink:


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> A cautionary consideration...if riding in deep pow...like 24'+, tree wells and such; if you end up being upside down, in a bomb hole or even standing up/trying to get back in. You could be flicked off the planet...if in said tree well and have a hell of a time reaching up to that lever. Thus for myself and where I ride it would be a no go. But suppose you could drill a hole in the lever, run a cord through your pants...so you could pull it to release yourself :wink:


Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you still have to reach down the same amount to release regular bindings?


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> A cautionary consideration...if riding in deep pow...like 24'+, tree wells and such; if you end up being upside down, in a bomb hole or even standing up/trying to get back in. You could be flicked off the planet...if in said tree well and have a hell of a time reaching up to that lever. Thus for myself and where I ride it would be a no go. But suppose you could drill a hole in the lever, run a cord through your pants...so you could pull it to release yourself :wink:


Yes, run a string to the release lever. Same as people already do with ratchet straps, so no difference.



basser said:


> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you still have to reach down the same amount to release regular bindings?


Yup, exactly the same. If anything, the string might work better with the step on release lever than with a pair of ratchets.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Also I am boycotting Burton until they stop price gouging the customers. Union makes great bindings and DC makes great boots. FUCK BURTON!


What is your basis for that statement? Official prices, actual retail prices or something else?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

basser said:


> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you still have to reach down the same amount to release regular bindings?





SGboarder said:


> Yes, run a string to the release lever. Same as people already do with ratchet straps, so no difference.
> 
> Yup, exactly the same. If anything, the string might work better with the step on release lever than with a pair of ratchets.


Yes, still have to reach down...but its much easier to just get a finger and pull resulting in both straps release.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes, still have to reach down...but its much easier to just get a finger and pull resulting in both straps release.


I was talking about guys running a string/wire all the way up to the waist (inside the pant legs) which removes the need to reach down.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, but methinks it won't work all that well, because the pant leg generally hangs too low...thus lack of clearance to get the ratchets/straps cleared away...if that makes sense.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk, but methinks it won't work all that well, because the pant leg generally hangs too low...thus lack of clearance to get the ratchets/straps cleared away...if that makes sense.


I would agree for regular usage - don't think it would work well at all for regularly unstrapping at the end of runs, etc.
I think guys do it purely as an additional safety net: does not matter how smoothly works as long as it at least it gives you a chance when hanging upside down and unable to reach the bindings at all.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Yes, still have to reach down...but its much easier to just get a finger and pull resulting in both straps release.


That's a nifty little contraption


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

basser said:


> Just out of curiosity, wouldn't you still have to reach down the same amount to release regular bindings?


Nah, if you get stuck in regular bindings, just furiously wiggle and jerk your feet and they will eventually pop out. Strap in bindings are super unreliable hence the need for new binding tech.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kriegs13 said:


> Nah, if you get stuck in regular bindings, just furiously wiggle and jerk your feet and they will eventually pop out. Strap in bindings are super unreliable hence the need for new binding tech.


wut??? The only way the above works is if the ratchets are going bad or in some other odd situation. 

Such in the case of blowing up a disc or snapping a heel tang...OR just poor quality bindings.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut??? The only way the above works is if the ratchets are going bad or in some other odd situation.
> 
> 
> 
> Such in the case of blowing up a disc or snapping a heel tang...OR just poor quality bindings.




I couldn’t find the facetious emoji 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> wut??? The only way the above works is if the ratchets are going bad or in some other odd situation.
> 
> Such in the case of blowing up a disc or snapping a heel tang...OR just poor quality bindings.


Wooosh....


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

SGboarder said:


> I think guys do it purely as an additional safety net: does not matter how smoothly works as long as it at least it gives you a chance when hanging upside down and unable to reach the bindings at all.


I think those guys are overthinking it. I know of one guy that managed to get hooked on a branch mid-air, and then the board snapped. That was his first day, and he hasn't done it since.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I had the opposite feedback from a friend that is a shop owner. He has tried them on several occasions. He also spent several consecutive days on them, with a couple of pow days. He told me he had no problems at all. I guess that like with any bindings, clearing the snow from the footbed and hiback before sliding in your boot is a good habit to have. Specially with these...


Yup. The chances of your friend being waaaaay more right than the post above yours are about 110%....

Personally, I don't care about these. I can bend


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I had the opposite feedback from a friend that is a shop owner. He has tried them on several occasions. He also spent several consecutive days on them, with a couple of pow days. He told me he had no problems at all. I guess that like with any bindings, clearing the snow from the footbed and hiback before sliding in your boot is a good habit to have. Specially with these...


Agree with that. I played with them in Japan last season (hktrdr had some prototypes in Niseko and I met the Burton team in Nagano). Zero issues and I don't think many people get more powder than we had...


----------



## Jon Moore (Jan 17, 2017)

N-Y said:


> Jon Moore said:
> 
> 
> > Hey man; I demoed the step on system last season in Quebec at Mount-Tremblant; both boots were relatively stiff as you are elimating the ankle strap so they have more support there. With that said; both boots are really a single boa as the dual boa acts as a ankle strap sort of speak. The Dual Boa system has one boa for the boot and the one that wraps over the ankle which can be loosened to give you more give in the ankle. I really liked the dual boa but didn't get to demo the single. If you were to go in on this system I would go with the dual BOA setup; I'd imagine it has more give than the ankle unless you are looking for a stiff setup. Better yet; try to demo the system if you can before you try to drop bones on something and end up hating it.
> ...


They felt felt nice on the hill; once you get the technique down of clipping in its pretty damn quick to do. The heel of the boot slowly locks in more and more as you ride unless you slam your foot down and lock it in all the way like I was doing. Overall it was a nice ride, I rode the Photon setup on the new Killroy Custom. It was a great ride for charging and carving the mountain. The setup is actually very responsive. It feels weird at first since you don't have straps, but halfway through the run it grew on me and I loved the setup. I planned on getting it this season but they sold out so damn fast I never got a chance to jump on it. And honestly ended up dropping the $650 on a new park board and boots. So I guess I'll catch it later on in the season.


----------



## Jon Moore (Jan 17, 2017)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Step-ons don't work well in powder. They ok on groomers but they don't work well if snow gets in them. That was the review from a guy at the local shop here that got to try them out for a whole weekend. Be warned.
> 
> Also I am boycotting Burton until they stop price gouging the customers. Union makes great bindings and DC makes great boots. FUCK BURTON!


I agree that DC makes great boots as that's about all I ride. But, I can see how burton price gouges a bit, with this being newly renovated tech, the price will be there.. doing the math though, I ride the Torstein Horgmos in pro contacts; so that's about a $750 setup right there and Burtons step in is $650.. still a fair price for the tech


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

SGboarder said:


> What is your basis for that statement? Official prices, actual retail prices or something else?


I did a thread on this a couple months back. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/239554-board-price-inflation-wow.html 

The fact that you even ask this question is interesting. I will use the Burton Custom as an example: 2016 price $619cnd, 2017 price $679cnd, 2018 price $719cnd. $100 increase in 2 years. Unacceptable and unsustainable. I used to love Burton, I still have Burton Malavita bindings, I love those bindings. But I'm done with Burton until they get their price gouging under control. And it is not just the Custom that has gone up exponentially, everything has including apparel.

By contrast Jones MTN Twin is $629cnd same as last year. Most other brands have the same board prices as last year. I could understand a $10-$20 jump every couple years or so, 2% inflation, but not $100.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Mig Fullbag said:


> I had the opposite feedback from a friend that is a shop owner. He has tried them on several occasions. He also spent several consecutive days on them, with a couple of pow days. He told me he had no problems at all. I guess that like with any bindings, clearing the snow from the footbed and hiback before sliding in your boot is a good habit to have. Specially with these...


This is good to know. I only had one guys opinion from only one weekend but it was the first negative thing I heard about step-ons so I thought I would share it. The tech looks solid and I would love to demo these. As I get older and fatter I think I may need these. :grin:


----------

